# que esta mal?? (L298)



## alvarog423 (Ago 13, 2006)

HOLAS

quiero controlar la direccion de un motor DC de 12v mediante puerto paralelo, para esto estoy usando el L298 Motor Driver, pero al conectarlo como se ve en el diagrama no funciona el motor (motor pequeño usado en carritos de juguete)








el pin 1 y 8 las conecto a la tierra de 12V

donde va l tierra del PC ??

al conectarlo asi no funciona el motor  

si alguien sabe como utilizar el L298 porfa podria ayudarme?, gracias


----------



## Raflex (Ago 19, 2006)

Si lo vas a conectar directamente al PC necesitas conectar la tierra del l298 a la tierra de pc, (pin 18 del puerto paralelo), pero te recomiento que conectes un optoacoplador para proteccion del puerto, y asi aislar la pc del circuito de potencia.


----------

